# Clark County Deer Farm ?



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Was going up Rt 4 Northbound just past Moorefield Rd saw movement to the left and there were 4-5 huge bucks standing behind a fence, Property look to be on Morris Rd. Is this a deer farm ? What's the name ?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes it has been there a few years now. Entrance is just before Mitchell Hills CC.
It isn't open to the public. I met the guy and he helped my uncle out with a motherless fawn (hit by car fawn there in ditch so young my uncle just scooped up the fawn).


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does he sale or do they hunt, some nice bucks in there.


----------

